# AppleWorks 6.2.9 Download Site?



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My copy of Appleworks has somehow become corrupt and I need a download site to replace the program as I use it all the time. Does anyone know where I can get a copy? Try as I might on Google, I cannot find a download site.


----------



## Bolor (Sep 14, 2003)

Try this. It may only be an update however.
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/macosx_updates/appleworks629formacosx.html


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Thanks Bolor, but I tried that one already.

Looks like my only option might be to get someone who has a copy to e-mail it to me.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

SINC
Is this for your eMac? What about the install discs?


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

I've PM's you Sinc


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Pelao said:


> SINC
> Is this for your eMac? What about the install discs?


It's for my MPB, but I forgot it would be on my eMac too.

Silly me.

Problem solved. 

Thanks Pelao!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, that solved the problem. Thanks too to Jim and Greenman for their offers to help.


----------

